# Dunja Raijter - 17x



## Harivo (25 Mai 2006)




----------



## spoiler (25 Mai 2006)

Danke für Dunja


----------



## Muli (26 Mai 2006)

Sehr sehr schöne Bildchen! Hab vielen Dank fürs sharen!


----------



## Driver (29 Mai 2006)

wirklich klasse pics von Dunja. vielen dank dafür!


----------



## lazy (18 Juni 2006)

Hammermäßig! Einen Teil der Bilder kannte ich noch nicht, tolle Arbeit. Schon in den 80ern fand ich gut das Sie sich Ausgezogen hat. Hätte sie öfter machen sollen!


----------



## bpm144 (9 Juni 2008)

...ganz wunderbar...mhhhhh....


----------



## thin (9 Juni 2008)

oh mna da war ich noch ganz klein !thx für post


----------



## Geo01 (17 Juni 2008)

lang, lang ist es her

sie war eine geile Sängerin :drip:


----------



## Thorbea (26 Dez. 2009)

Wirklich eine tolle Frau, super Bilder... ich wusste gar nicht, dass sie sich mal so freizügig gezeigt hat!


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Dez. 2009)

oha


----------



## neman64 (26 Dez. 2009)

:thx: für die Bilder einer Tollen Sexy Frau. Fantastisch :thx:


----------



## xxsurfer (26 Dez. 2009)

Dunja ist bestimmt son richtig wildes Ding.....danke
für die Galerie !


----------



## Borusse1 (8 Dez. 2012)

Tolle Bilder von einer wunderschönen Dunja Raiter, vielen Dank


----------



## Akrueger100 (8 Dez. 2012)

Eine Echte Schönheit!


----------



## blackranger1987 (8 Dez. 2012)

great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## marriobassler (9 Dez. 2012)

eine tolle frau --dahinschmelz


----------



## ludju (4 Jan. 2013)

Schöne Frau.
:thx:


----------



## mumubaer (5 Mai 2013)

Na das nenn ich aber mal Erotik! Tolle Pics, vielen Dank!


----------



## WOTEX (8 Feb. 2016)

Davon müsste es noch mehr geben. Leider ist sie ja auchj schon in die Jahre gekommen ... Danke für die guten Posts


----------



## Weltenbummler (9 Feb. 2016)

Dunja ist ein sehr heißes Weib.


----------

